

When You SHOULD and When You SHOULDN'T Use Real Time Analytics? - Cappuchin
https://onthe.io/learn+When+SHOULD+and+SHOULDN%27T+you+use+Real+Time+Analytics%3F

======
somaglor
It's always good to use real time analytics, but not to decide solely on them.
The picture is usually broader.

